

The Thanksgiving Recipes Googled in Every State - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/11/25/upshot/thanksgiving-recipes-googled-in-every-state.html

======
linuxlizard
"None of Idaho’s most-searched dishes are built around its most famous crop,
the potato. We choose to assume that Idahoans know their potato preparation
techniques and don’t need online refreshers."

Damn right we do. :-)

------
jstanek
I live in Minnesota, and I was glad to see that they didn't list grape salad
as our top recipe again.

~~~
mjklin
Dat lutefisk tho

------
dmschulman
I wonder why canned pineapple is an ingredient in so many of the Midwestern
dessert dishes (cookie salad, frog eye salad, even the Snicker salad).
Wikipedia tells me many of these recipes are dishes you'd be accustomed to
seeing at a church picnic. Pineapple doesn't seem to be significantly
midwestern or rooted in religion yet it's in almost half of these desserts.

~~~
bleechack
Probably because it's scarce, so it would only be for special occasions?

------
protomyth
As for the North Dakota entry, I have no clue and have never heard of "Cookie
Salad" until this article. This sounds like something you tell the new folks
about after you warn them about wild jackalopes.

~~~
brudgers
Did you notice the snickers salad belt across the upper midwest?

If it's a salad. it must be healthy is a way of life.

